# Doe still is nesting, kits born 5 days ago



## promiseacres (Apr 15, 2018)

Ok. Our mini rex doe R2D2 began nesting 8 days post breeding. She pulled fur day 30, 3 kits on day 31. 2 kits were peanuts so only 1 viable. She feeds him often but caught her staching and digging in the box yesterday. Put her remaining  kit in with another litter so we can rebreed her and for his safety. This is her first litter, she's about 10 months. Any thoughts? Tempted to wait on rebreeding until I have a 2nd doe I can breed at the same time.... 
@Bunnylady @Pastor Dave


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Apr 15, 2018)

I have nothing, although I have seen a doe once or twice do a sort of nest redo.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 15, 2018)

I would rebreed. I wait 6 mos on a Jr doe to breed. She may do much better next time. I like pairing up does too.

Now, I have a question.
I have an orphaned kit that is abt three days old. The only doe I have lactating has a 4wk old litter and no nest box, and isn't accepting it. Jill and I are holding the doe to allow the kit to nurse. It seems successful so far and we have been at it abt 36 hours now.

We are keeping it in the house to keep warm. I haven't had to do this before. Do I need to coax it to urinate like you might a kitten or puppy. The does seem to jump in, hover, and leave, so I don't know.

And, if it makes it to 3 weeks, do you think my doe would nurse it if it was running around in her cage. This holding her to nurse is a lot of fun. Not! I guess it might wean early since being "hand-fed".

Any thoughts?

How about you, @Bunnylady?


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes on the urinating. She might accept it, hard to say. Most of mine are over their kits by 4,5 weeks.  You might look at getting some goat milk for him. 

I went ahead and bred this doe...she was very willing...took away her box, she even pulled more hair this afternoon.  her kit is doing great with his adopted family.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 16, 2018)

I had the kit in a plastic gallon bucket in tbe same fine, grass clippings I line nest boxes with and fur I save for emergencies. It was latching on when Jill and I held the doe. Even in the house using a warm hand towel and a 20 oz water bottle warmed and insulated with a cushee, in 70 degs kitchen, it didn't make it. We didn't try a heating pad because I thought it might get too hot. Better luck next time, I guess.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 16, 2018)

Pastor Dave said:


> I had the kit in a plastic gallon bucket in tbe same fine, grass clippings I line nest boxes with and fur I save for emergencies. It was latching on when Jill and I held the doe. Even in the house using a warm hand towel and a 20 oz water bottle warmed and insulated with a cushee, in 70 degs kitchen, it didn't make it. We didn't try a heating pad because I thought it might get too hot. Better luck next time, I guess.
> Thanks for your help.


it's hard to keep them going that young


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Apr 16, 2018)

I had a similar situation recently. One normal kit and then nothing else for two days until then the doe birthed a fetal giant.

It is very hard to regulate the body temperature for a single kit and despite all we did, it died in a day.


----------

